# Mosquito Sunday?



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

Anyone heading out in the morning? Finally over the flu and ready to go.


----------



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

I so want to go but I just got the funk from my kids grrrr good luck!


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

Gonna wait till afternoon. Little chilly at daybreak tomorrow. Have not been out for while now.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I might be there early, sitin in my chair last dock to the east.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

think monday will be warmer. I pass .


----------



## reelwonders (Apr 10, 2016)

headed out in a few with the kids in tow....


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

No good for me today but nice to get out. Several people on docks when I came in. Hopefully they had better luck than I did today.


----------



## reelwonders (Apr 10, 2016)

Bunch of gills in the state park. Took the kids for awhile and had some fun. Nice to be out.


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

This waiting on a new boat is already starting to kill me...... wanted to get out this weekend but traded my boat in for a new one and need to wait 6-8 weeks for it to be built!! Sounds like I didn't miss much this weekend on Mosquito but still would have been nice to be out there.


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

Went out around 1030-11. Water was very murky and for the most part the wind was out of east. Went to old bridge. Marked fish could not get them to bite. Moved to 10 fow with some weeds and stumps. 330 -5 caught a lot of small perch and one keeper and two nice eater walleye. Missed a few nice walleye bites. Vibe tipped with minnow


----------



## reelwonders (Apr 10, 2016)

Murky!!! I'm glad I wasn't the only one thinking it was really stained yesterday... lots of run-off


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

The two walleye we caught were shooting a unpleasant liquid all over the boat as we were unhooking lol. That's a good sign of things to come lol


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

reelwonders, any size on the gills? my wife has been craving a mess of fried blue gills..... and no she is not pregnant....lol


----------



## reelwonders (Apr 10, 2016)

Most were good eater size. 1/16 oz jig head with wax worms under a float. took a while to find the depth, but after that I quite fishing to help the kids...


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

thanks, gonna try to get after them before the weather gets cold again


----------



## reelwonders (Apr 10, 2016)

It's 10 to 10 and I'm sitting in the parking lot because I can't sleep and I have a hunch about tonight. A day of the wind stirring them up in a pretty decent drizzle usually makes for some interesting fishing. I'll update whether I was wrong or right.


----------



## reelwonders (Apr 10, 2016)

The best laid plans. Made three casts and hooked up, thought it could be a great night. Tons of baitfish around... cast 5 my phone rings informing me that one of the boys is sick.... in the interest of staying married, I cut the trip fairly short....


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

reelwonders said:


> The best laid plans. Made three casts and hooked up, thought it could be a great night. Tons of baitfish around... cast 5 my phone rings informing me that one of the boys is sick.... in the interest of staying married, I cut the trip fairly short....


Were you up at the causeway or at the dam? If you don't mind me asking


----------



## reelwonders (Apr 10, 2016)

Neither! I was on the windward side of the lake....


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

One thing I know about Mosquito is that you always want to be fishing with the wind in your face if you are on shore! That goes for a ton of other lakes too.


----------



## reelwonders (Apr 10, 2016)

mosquito walleye said:


> One thing I know about Mosquito is that you always want to be fishing with the wind in your face if you are on shore! That goes for a ton of other lakes too.


Amen! Win and a good Walleye Chop go a looooong way out there! My grandparents place is the red barn about a mile South of Mecca on the East side of the lake. They're gone, but thankfully I still have access there. Thank Goodness for prevailing winds!


----------



## Dale Bungard (Feb 22, 2016)

reelwonders said:


> The best laid plans. Made three casts and hooked up, thought it could be a great night. Tons of baitfish around... cast 5 my phone rings informing me that one of the boys is sick.... in the interest of staying married, I cut the trip fairly short....


Walleye?


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

red barn now that was some time back, used to fish that area when I was young.


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

Yes me too. Always caught fish in that area when I was a kid. Is it still productive?


----------



## reelwonders (Apr 10, 2016)

Yes sir, a couple of coffee cans filled with pvc and concrete help!


----------



## reelwonders (Apr 10, 2016)

Dale Bungard said:


> Walleye?


A short one, but the right species at least


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

bountyhunter said:


> red barn now that was some time back, used to fish that area when I was young.


We always used to fish out from the red barn. Brings back some memories.


----------

